# [EVDL] Kilovac Czonka Relays and Solectria AC55 Motors and Voltage Converters



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have several Kilovac Czonka III Relays. P/N EV200AAANA. Most are new and some were retrieved off new vehicles that have never been used. 
I also have some Solectria AC 55 motors that are also new from unused vehicles that I can take off and ship. 

Also availabe are some Voltage Coverters from MajorPower.com VTC 605 still in the unopened box they were shipped in.

Can provide pics or futher info. The motors new di cost $3500, over $100 for the relays and over $800 for the coverters. Email with any reasonable offer or any questions.

I can sell through Ebay if anyone is interested and I have a perfect Ebay rep. with full return if you are unsatisfied.


[email protected]
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello EV-ers, Beth Silverman from Azure Dynamics (formerly Solectria) here. 

I will make the same offer here as I did regarding the AC55 motors that were
posted on eBay in June 2008: if these are indeed AC55s, we will sell the
current version of controller, our DMOC445, to go with them. The motors
would have to be shipped back to Azure in Boston MA for new wiring and
connectors, and we would check them to ensure there are no problems. We
would provide custom wire lengths, and program the DMOC controllers for each
specific application. Here is the current AC55/DMOC445 drive system data
sheet
http://www.azuredynamics.com/products/forcedrive/documents/AC55_DMOC445ProductSheet.pdf

Unfortunately, we *cannot* support the use of our motors with controllers
from other suppliers. 

The DMOC445 price is currently US$3495. Our optional, but recommended,
DMOC445 interface kit (includes console, potbox, harness, connectors, rubber
mounts, regen brake light relay) is US$850. Our required DMOC
communications cable (to connect your laptop to the DMOC for troubleshooting
and viewing/changing parameters/variables) is US$65. Most likely the price
for the motor work would be US$500-$800, depending on what work each
particular motor required. Freight is additional, as are taxes, insurance,
and duties and forwarding fees if you are outside the U.S. You would also
have to pay shipping charges both ways for the motor. 

For U.S. customers, the DMOC sale would go through our U.S. distributor,
Electro Automotive. Contact Bill Lentfer there at [email protected]

For Canadian customers, the DMOC sale would go through our Canadian
distributor, CANEV. Contact Randy Holmquist at [email protected]

Please email me off-list if you have questions. 

Regards

Beth Silverman
[email protected]

**********************

I have several Kilovac Czonka III Relays. P/N EV200AAANA. Most are new and
some were retrieved off new vehicles that have never been used. 
I also have some Solectria AC 55 motors that are also new from unused
vehicles that I can take off and ship. 

Also availabe are some Voltage Coverters from MajorPower.com VTC 605 still
in the unopened box they were shipped in.

Can provide pics or futher info. The motors new di cost $3500, over $100 for
the relays and over $800 for the coverters. Email with any reasonable offer
or any questions.

I can sell through Ebay if anyone is interested and I have a perfect Ebay
rep. with full return if you are unsatisfied.


[email protected]
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev




-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Kilovac-Czonka-Relays-and-Solectria-AC55-Motors-and-Voltage-Converters-tp21653726p21664303.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You know, that sounds very helpful in tone. So why do I have the uneasy
feeling that if I was going to consider an Azure Dynamics motor and
controller as an option, I am strongly moved to drop such thoughts at this
point?

I don't really believe its my natural aversion to raw naked greed or
Nazi-like product control issues. I just can't quite put my finger on it.

Jack Rickard




> bsilverman wrote:
> >
> > Hello EV-ers, Beth Silverman from Azure Dynamics (formerly Solectria)
> > here.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You know, that sounds very helpful in tone. So why do I have the uneasy
feeling that if I was going to consider an Azure Dynamics motor and
controller as an option, I am strongly moved to drop such thoughts at this
point?

I don't really believe its my natural aversion to raw naked greed or
Nazi-like product control issues. I just can't quite put my finger on it.

Jack Rickard




> bsilverman wrote:
> >
> > Hello EV-ers, Beth Silverman from Azure Dynamics (formerly Solectria)
> > here.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't worry about it, Jack - The Mustang's owner, Mark, did just that, and 
while it isn't installed yet, Azure provides a full warranty for the checked 
out motors, as long as it's with their new controllers.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jack Rickard" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, January 26, 2009 6:04 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kilovac Czonka Relays and Solectria AC55 Motors and 
Voltage Converters


>
> You know, that sounds very helpful in tone. So why do I have the uneasy
> feeling that if I was going to consider an Azure Dynamics motor and
> controller as an option, I am strongly moved to drop such thoughts at this
> point?
>
> I don't really believe its my natural aversion to raw naked greed or
> Nazi-like product control issues. I just can't quite put my finger on it.
>
> Jack Rickard
>
>


> > bsilverman wrote:
> >>
> >> Hello EV-ers, Beth Silverman from Azure Dynamics (formerly Solectria)
> >> here.
> ...


----------

